# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Just saying hello

## ASD

Hello, my name is Matt and i have been keeping fish for about 20 years now, varying from small coldwater to full reef tanks. I have just sold my 4x2x2 reef for a project i am currently planning, a 9x3x3 in wall tank.

In the meantime i have set up a 2 foot cube planted tank for my daughter who just has to feed the fish every hour on the hour.

Well thats me, hope to be speaking to you all here on fish keeping forum.

----------


## Nemo

:Smile: hi and welcome to fish keeping Matt, enjoy your stay  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

> Hello, my name is Matt and i have been keeping fish for about 20 years now, varying from small coldwater to full reef tanks. I have just sold my 4x2x2 reef for a project i am currently planning, a 9x3x3 in wall tank.
> 
> In the meantime i have set up a 2 foot cube planted tank for my daughter who just has to feed the fish every hour on the hour.
> 
> Well thats me, hope to be speaking to you all here on fish keeping forum.


--------------------------------------------------------------------
Yes welcome to our forums Matt

i have a 7x2x2 reef tank and was looking at making a bigger one next time, i would like to know how your 9x3x3 goes on m8 
once again welcome 

Regards Gary

----------


## ASD

It is just in the planning stages at the moment, got to get the garage and pump room built on the side of the house first. I will keep you all up to date with any progress i make, but i imagine it will be a few months yet.

----------


## betti-davis

Hello Matt. I'm Joe. We're not all as mad as we seem....it's just Nemo that's crazy  :Wink:

----------


## berley

hello matt and welcome to fish keeping forum - maybe catch you on the sb sometime  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

> hello matt and welcome to fish keeping forum - maybe catch you on the sb sometime


yep because thats were our little angel fish lives lmao  :Wink: 

Regards Gary

----------


## Nemo

:pmsl: ....let us know how the project goes m8y. :Smile:

----------


## ASD

Will do.........

----------

